
The progressive case for replacing the welfare state with basic income - hackathonguy
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/09/the-progressive-case-for-replacing-the-welfare-state-with-basic-income/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Why is the basic income for all idea such a hot idea? I don't get it. Yes,
welfare is an important part of our current economic system. There are people
that needed it no question about it but giving it to all with no questions
asked is a disaster in the making.

The fact is that the only reason we endure a job day after day is that we need
to get paid to pay for our needs and wants. We get up everyday and race to
work not because we owe someone a favor or because we love our work but
because if we don't we'll get fired and have to deal with the consequences.

I would hate to live in a society where people show up to work at will. Think
about it. The fireman, or name your specialist, decided not to show up today.
Yikes!

I can see why the idea is attractive but money is what makes the world go
around. Cliche but very true! If we decide that everyone can get it and not
have work for it, we are asking for a society that loses a prime motivator to
get a career and even to get out of the house.

The Utopian idea that if we don't have to work we'll be free to create a
wonderful world. Is wishful thinking. All we have to do is look at what a
group of rich young adults do when all their needs are filled. They become
self absorbed and look to fill their own selfish needs. How many of them
become nurses or doctors? Yes, rich is an extreme way to look at it not "basic
income" but it gives a clue to what happens when people lose a basic
motivator.

We are scared that technology will suck up all the jobs but if we don't have
people thinking about how to get people jobs and keep them busy we are in real
trouble. Basic income does not help in the long run.

Money is a societal tool that's used to keep us fed and safe but it has to be
used correctly. Giving it away, while attractive, is not the answer.

